# melinda Banned?



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2018)

melinda was banned for spam and she's not made a post yet. She's not posting spam as far as I know. If we could, please UN banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2018)

Melinda?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2018)

I looked up her profile. It must have been an accident or something.

As a moderator I cannot lift bans. It will take one of the Administrators (Marcel or Wurger) to lift the ban.

We’ll get it lifted.

Kind of funny that I can ban members, but not lift bans.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes, she kept it all in lower case I think. Not sure. She tried to log on tonight and it said she had been banned due to spam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 24, 2018)

Tell her I’m sorry for whatever happened, and we will get it lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 24, 2018)

Will do, thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 25, 2018)

We have a girl in the forums? Amazing!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2018)

I have lifted the ban. Where does she live? Unfortunately her IP is listed at a couple of stop spam sites. So our security system banned her account. Also therefore it is a nice to drop a line introducing itself in the Basic section when registered. In the way you can make sure us you are not a spambot, for instance.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I have lifted the ban. Where does she live? Unfortunately her IP is listed at a couple of stop spam sites. So our security system banned her account. Also therefore it is a nice to drop a line introducing itself in the Basic section when registered. In the way you can make sure us you are not a spambot, for instance.



She is in the Philippines, and she set the account up from work. So that is probably why it stamped her with spam. Thank you Wurger. She will be happy. Wants to learn so. And I informed her that she needed to go Basic I think it was and introduce herself.


----------



## melinda (Jul 26, 2018)

Wurger said:


> I have lifted the ban. Where does she live? Unfortunately her IP is listed at a couple of stop spam sites. So our security system banned her account. Also therefore it is a nice to drop a line introducing itself in the Basic section when registered. In the way you can make sure us you are not a spambot, for instance.


Thank you for lifting the ban. I'm from the Philippines. I was curious about this group because of Aaron Brooks Wolters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 26, 2018)

melinda said:


> Thank you for lifting the ban. I'm from the Philippines. I was curious about this group because of Aaron Brooks Wolters.


Welcome to the forum, one of the strangest named threads in a while. I was considering getting Miss Marple onto the case. I am in UK BTW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## melinda (Jul 26, 2018)

at6 said:


> We have a girl in the forums? Amazing!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, if that is a welcome quote.


----------



## melinda (Jul 26, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Welcome to the forum, one of the strangest named threads in a while. I was considering getting Miss Marple onto the case. I am in UK BTW.


Thank you and I'm happy to be a member. iI have no knowledge about airplanes but would like to learn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 26, 2018)

at6 said:


> We have a girl in the forums? Amazing!!!!!!!!!


There's quite a few, actually...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Jul 26, 2018)

melinda said:


> Thank you and I'm happy to be a member. iI have no knowledge about airplanes but would like to learn.


There is a movie called airplane, that would teach you nothing but is a good laugh. Funny though the only people I knew who were experts on aircraft came from the Philippines, they worked on US aircraft and helicopters at Subic base, Alongapo City.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Jul 26, 2018)

what is the difference between a moderator and an admin if I may ask?


----------



## at6 (Jul 26, 2018)

melinda said:


> Thank you, if that is a welcome quote.


Please consider it so. It's rare the we here fro m the softer side in my experience here. Trust me, you'll learn a lot about aircraft on this site. Feel free to ask questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2018)

melinda said:


> Thank you for lifting the ban. I'm from the Philippines. I was curious about this group because of Aaron Brooks Wolters.



Hello,

Welcome to the site. I'm very sorry for the trouble with your registration. Glad the ABW started the thread letting us know about that. ...the Philippines.. so all is now clear. Unfortunately most of the spammer's entries come form the Asia area. Therefore the security system banned the account. Please stay with us and enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## melinda (Jul 26, 2018)

pbehn said:


> There is a movie called airplane, that would teach you nothing but is a good laugh. Funny though the only people I knew who were experts on aircraft came from the Philippines, they worked on US aircraft and helicopters at Subic base, Alongapo City.


thank you. i will look into that. Subic Base now is converted as SubicBay Freeport Zone. My Dad+ was a Korean Veteran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## melinda (Jul 26, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Hello,
> 
> Welcome to the site. I'm very sorry for the trouble with your registration. Glad the ABW started the thread letting us know about that. ...the Philippines.. so all is now clear. Unfortunately most of the spammer's entries come form the Asia area. Therefore the security system banned the account. Please stay with us and enjoy.


Thank you both to ABW and to Admin. ABW is a dear friend.


----------



## melinda (Jul 26, 2018)

at6 said:


> Please consider it so. It's rare the we here fro m the softer side in my experience here. Trust me, you'll learn a lot about aircraft on this site. Feel free to ask questions.


love learn new things. as ABW would always mention this group in our conversation. So i got curious and ask him if i could join and sent me the link. Glad that i'm in after some glitz.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2018)

parsifal said:


> what is the difference between a moderator and an admin if I may ask?



An administrator has the permissions and ability to adjust and work on the forum itself. They have more access than a moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jul 29, 2018)

Ah Aaron, that's why you were a bit absent the last few weeks 

Welcome to Melinda! Sorry I couldn't help because I'm in vacation, but I see Wojtek has come to rescue.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## melinda (Jul 29, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Ah Aaron, that's why you were a bit absent the last few weeks
> 
> Welcome to Melinda! Sorry I couldn't help because I'm in vacation, but I see Wojtek has come to rescue.


Thank you Marcel.


----------



## A4K (Jul 29, 2018)

Welcome aboard Melinda! Hoping your flight will be smooth from now on, after your turbulent take-off!

Well done Aaron for the heads up, and to Chris, Wojtek and Marcel for your handling of the situation :thumbsup:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

